# PHD FB 12.1 Review by PWK



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is a review of the PHD FB 12.1 subwoofer done by Pete of PWK Designs.

PHD Audiophile Sound Systems FB12.1 Review - YouTube


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Already been posted here. Please look before posting as your just double posting the same thread.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Already been posted here. Please look before posting as your just double posting the same thread.


Sorry about that, I took a quick glance and didn't see it posted. I'll report the thread.

Edit: It's not in the review section, so I see no issue with me posting it here.


----------

